# Caravan and Camping Show SECC 2008



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

We went to the show today and after queueing up and continually being redirected by event staff for over an hour and a half to get a parking place finally ventured inside. The pay points were very busy and we were directed by a member of the security staff to go further down where there were some other pay points. All of them had run out of change so could not take our money. Finally, after scrabbling about at the bottom of my wife's handbag stumped up the £17 quid entry fee. As it was very busy it was a nightmare getting to view anything, What a start patience beginning to wear thin. Final straw was the food courts ripping us all off with poorly made coffee and pathetic attempts at sandwich making. Seem like they forgot about the ingredients. Only saving grace was the Clan Caledonia band. Never the less been, seen got the ticket and won't be back again. Did anyone else have any problems or is it just me being paranoid.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

No,yer not being paranoid misty,said much the same in an earlier post,I would not have gone myself but I had a bone to pick with the Brownhills team over a little matter regarding some money they owe me,had to wait until they finished that "team bonding ritual" they perform every morning! seamus.


----------



## 89099 (May 13, 2005)

Sorry you had such a trying day .
We arrived at the SECC at 10am on Thursday which was the first day of the show only to be stuck in a queue at the barriers . The clot who was directing traffic there thought that it was a good idea to stop each car in turn once they had turned in and tell them that they were in the wrong carpark and should turn around and go out again . He was totally oblivious to the chaos he was causing so goodness knows what it was like later in the day .
It wasn't too busy once we got inside and we managed to get into all the vans we hoped to see with little or no waiting . 
My only negative comments would be that there werent enough motorhomes at the show and too many cabins and statics .


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

We were there today as well, arriving 09:00. Got directed into a car park very close by, but a really narrow exit, and cars parked such that I had to have three attempts to get out ( in M/H).
Early so no problems with change, but when you work out the price for tickets and parking, the NEC shows are better value all but sore feet, unfortunately further away from Aberdeenshire though do have family 3 miles from the NEC so two birds....
Disappointed with the low numbers of accessories and ended up stopping off at Perthshire caravans to get a few of the bits I was after. Nil items off the list at the show, four from Perthshire.
Saw the queues for food/drink and went back to the M/H for dinner, then back in to the show to second look at a couple of M/H's. Again dissapointed with standards of preperation, but then again if you have hundreds of people climbing in and out what more can you expect.
As we were leaving it looked like the car parks were absolutely full, traffic everywhere trying to find somewhere to park.
Next show we can get to is York, looking forward already.

Martin


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We went by train on Friday. As I've posted elsewhere, we were very disappointed with the number of MHs on show. If I remember correctly only three or four dealers and one of them only had one vehicle which they seemed to be wanting you to buy and then let out on hire. 

We bought tickets in advance so got a discount but would feel very upset if we had to pay full price. 

We will not return there unless we can find out if more MH dealers attend in future. 

This year was such a disappointment compared with the past shows at SECC. Both our new MHs were bought there with lots and lots to compare and contrast. 

If you wanted a cheap tent then that was the place to be :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Sue


----------



## clubman (Sep 3, 2007)

For the first time at any show at the ssec, we were lucky to get straight in to a close by parking spot, but that was the end of our good luck, We have not been away in our m/h yet and were looking to totally kit it out with top boxes, cycle rack, awning and a million other minor supplies. but came away with only a kipur gennyand some odds and ends. We heard many comments on the lack of "bits and pieces" so assumed it was okay only if you were buying a m/h caravan or boat, but after reading the above ,I gather it was not much good for a lot of people. Suggestions to stallholders, why not have a quick checklist type visitors page to let you know what the buyers are wanting at future shows, and you English suppliers, remember there is life up here who has money to spend too. We were coming to get about two thousand pounds worth of equipment today! Outdoor Bits....shame on you for not being there.


----------

